# burn dvd over a network?



## adit_sen (Nov 13, 2005)

is it ok to burn a dvd over a network, i.e, files stored on one comp and burner on another?
the thing is i have a lota muzik on one pc @ home (~17GB) and I want to back it up on some dvd's. i have a dvd writer on another laptop, and i have both of them networked via a crossover cable. now instead of copying all the data from one comp to another and then burning it, can't i just burn it over the network. i know its possible, but just want to kno if its recommended or not, cuz i dont wanna end up with a dvd coaster!!

peace...


----------



## alib_i (Nov 13, 2005)

Refer to my solution in this page
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32303&highlight=
Remember .. the speeds gonna be low .. atleast reccommended to be low .. say 4x, 8x etc

You can also share the files and add them up directly to nero.. I mean .. dont copy them .. just add them into nero from network share. Nero will create a local cache (like always) .. and then you can burn at 40-48x without problem. Creating of local cache will take some extra time .. but then it'll burn at normal speed.

-----
alibi


----------

